# Scary Carnival Invitation Ideas



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Look up pics of scary big tops (I had tons saved but a virus just wiped out my albums).

We had planned a pretty ornate invite but we decided to go with a ticket due to time, maybe you could do a ticket that looks bloody???


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark (Sep 26, 2012)

Oooo that sounds pretty cool actually. I designed one but doesnt look quite right yet


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll try and see if i can screen capture it but not sure how on this computer.








Hopefully that worked


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's awesome...I love how the tents open...awesome invite


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark (Sep 26, 2012)

You reckon it fits well??


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I do, I think it's great plus there's a tiny bit of blood on the tent so it's unexpectedly creepy


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww thanks heaps hun xoxo


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Mistress, I think you are not giving yourself enough credit here. I love that invitation. It is personalized to your own style. Good use of photo against the blood spattered tent. Good Job.


----------



## Mistress_Of_The_Dark (Sep 26, 2012)

savagehaunter said:


> Mistress, I think you are not giving yourself enough credit here. I love that invitation. It is personalized to your own style. Good use of photo against the blood spattered tent. Good Job.


Thank you so much. I think i had a more scary idea in my head and always criticise my own work. But thank you so much xox


----------

